# Promoting a local town for Christmas shopping- what tool to use?



## MarySmyth (16 Nov 2012)

2 of my friends have a business in a local town and are joining with traders and community organisations to promote their town as an alternative to shopping centres.

Any suggestions/ ideas of what they can do?

Discount brochure?

They have around 1500 euro budget!

They intend to deliver locally to all homes, etc


----------

